# Musky :(



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

http://imgur.com/yusJnGo

Cough cough snag.... Cough...


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dude...eating bass...not holding Musky the right way...are you trying to get yourself flamed by EVERYONE! I’m getting the popcorn when the musky purest see this post...

When is the next post about clubbing baby seals???

Nice Feesh!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Snagged? Looks like a good sized Muskie, did you get a length?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Remember to clean them they way you would a pike since they have the y-bones also. They fry up just fine after that!


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Snagged? Looks like a good sized Muskie, did you get a length?


Well i didn't get size probably 47 inches since I am only 5'6. lol. Ya snagged it with a rattler.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

chris1162 said:


> Remember to clean them they way you would a pike since they have the y-bones also. They fry up just fine after that!


Let it go since I snagged it. I believe it's illegal to keep a gamefish snagged.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Dude...eating bass...not holding Musky the right way...are you trying to get yourself flamed by EVERYONE! I’m getting the popcorn when the musky purest see this post...
> 
> When is the next post about clubbing baby seals???
> 
> Nice Feesh!


. Lmao, ya I held it that way cause didn't have a tape measure so I estimated it with my height instead.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What is this "imgur"

Imagine my surprise when I saw 1 out of 8 gymnast have bouncing *****a


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

chris1162 said:


> Remember to clean them they way you would a pike since they have the y-bones also. They fry up just fine after that!


We kept one that fought itself to death (literally) at Lake Chautauqua a few years back in late October when perch fishing and the water was cold. Was absolutely delicious. I actually soaked it in buttermilk for about two hours and cooked it with some Walleye. Couldn’t tell the difference!


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Ir0nMan said:


> . Lmao, ya I held it that way cause didn't have a tape measure so I estimated it with my height instead.


Don't fish Muskie but I do a lot of pike fishing. It's fairly easy to hold them by their jaw and not grabbing them by the inside like that. Also less likely to cut your hand up with all the teeth and gill rakers. Holding a fish in the pike family is nothing like other freshwater fish


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

walleye28 said:


> Don't fish Muskie but I do a lot of pike fishing. It's fairly easy to hold them by their jaw and not grabbing them by the inside like that. Also less likely to cut your hand up with all the teeth and gill rakers. Holding a fish in the pike family is nothing like other freshwater fish


Yup I held like that I couldn't get my hand around its neck. And yes I did cut my hand pretty badly


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

You put your hand inside the gill plate and pinch the jaw then support it horizontally under the belly with your other hand. Good luck holding one by its jaw with all those teeth. It can also injure the fish. Yes, the gill plates are sharp if you just stick your hand in there. Even guides get filleted once in a while. Congrats on releasing it if you weren't going to eat it. Some jackasses would have left it on the bank to die.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

MuskyFan said:


> You put your hand inside the gill plate and pinch the jaw then support it horizontally under the belly with your other hand. Good luck holding one by its jaw with all those teeth. It can also injure the fish. Yes, the gill plates are sharp if you just stick your hand in there. Even guides get filleted once in a while. Congrats on releasing it if you weren't going to eat it. Some jackasses would have left it on the bank to die.


Yeah I don't I accurately described how I do it I think I meant to say basically as you said. And it's a shame to hear what they used to do (and still do) to pike and Muskie. Clubbing them and throwing them back in the water. Humans have a problem with other top predators.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did the Muskie swim off OK? I would love to see that guy in the very near future...


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Did the Muskie swim off OK? I would love to see that guy in the very near future...


Yes it swam away fine not sure if it's still in there tho. Someone could have snagged it and kept it.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Ir0nMan said:


> Well i didn't get size probably 47 inches since I am only 5'6. lol. Ya snagged it with a rattler.


If your really 5'6" that fish isn't close to 47". Knee to shoulder is closer to 37". 
Are you having a boring spring or is this the first chat board you've posted on and now you can't live without it, because of the rush of attention?


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Ronny said:


> If your really 5'6" that fish isn't close to 47". Knee to shoulder is closer to 37".
> Are you having a boring spring or is this the first chat board you've posted on and now you can't live without it, because of the rush of attention?


Best fish board ever that's why. And the fish is at my lip to knees not shoulder. . Its over 40.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The DNR boys watch that place pretty good! I rarely have seen anyone keeping a Musky there.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Ironman, regardless of the length, that is a nice fish. You should be proud. And I'm glad you released it. Be careful, though. You may get the Muskie fever and there is no cure...other than more of those fish. ;-)


----------

